# Best yard dog



## delacroix (Aug 21, 2019)

What, in your opinion, is the best breed for a yard dog? I mean one that stays close to the house and keeps the delivery men honest? I've had fair luck with tree dog rejects, but you can never tell whether one will stay around home or leave the county.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 21, 2019)

Jack Russell, definitely. Second choice would be a mountain feist. I would say dachshund, but if you leave them outside, they go walkabout.


----------



## Blackston (Aug 21, 2019)

I have a catahoula that is all you could ask for in a yard dog.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 21, 2019)

Fiest.....good little dogs and will let folks know they are at their house when they come up


----------



## Dbender (Aug 21, 2019)

Any breed is apt to wander.  I wouldn't leave it up to the dog to stay home.


----------



## tucker80 (Aug 21, 2019)

Best yard dog to me is a rescue. Breed don't seem to matter. I swear I believe those dogs have a way of knowing you pulled them out of a bad situation and spend the rest of their days repaying it in loyalty and protection.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 21, 2019)

My nephew has a 1/2 black lab 1/2  Rottweiler female. We got a pup. 3/4 lab rest rock. 
We got out the truck that dog walked up. Sat down and growled. We stay right there til he showed up. Then it walked up and we petted it and got our pup. 
Our dog. She’s a mess. Barks but friendly.


----------



## Squadron77 (Aug 21, 2019)

Guineas


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 21, 2019)

tucker80 said:


> Best yard dog to me is a rescue. Breed don't seem to matter. I swear I believe those dogs have a way of knowing you pulled them out of a bad situation and spend the rest of their days repaying it in loyalty and protection.


I agree, rescue dogs/mutts are great. But, some are always going to be better than others. You can't expect all dogs in a breed to behave the same. "This Black Lab is the best! Saved a bus load of deaf kids this morning, and is graduating with honors from Harvard this evening!" I had a Black Lab, he was dumb as a box of rocks, but had a personality.

I took in a Siberian Husky once. That dog gave me nothing but grief, always running. Gave him to a family, that dog became like Lassie for them.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 22, 2019)

I love my mountain Fiest to death. But you have to watch her. She will put her nose on the ground and wander off.

Best all around dogs i have had are boxers. They dont seem over protective of the yard. But i have complete confidence that any of the 3 ive had, would protect my wife with their life.


----------



## delacroix (Aug 22, 2019)

I agree I guess. Probably just get another feist.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 23, 2019)

tucker80 said:


> Best yard dog to me is a rescue. Breed don't seem to matter. I swear I believe those dogs have a way of knowing you pulled them out of a bad situation and spend the rest of their days repaying it in loyalty and protection.


The smartest, most loyal, easiest trainable, best dang dog Ive ever owned was a mixed breed, unwanted rescue that was just days from being executed.
And I did the high dollar, pure breed dogs thing for years.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 23, 2019)

I'd like to add, we have several rescues for adoption, we can hook you up with one.


----------



## mtrdud (Aug 24, 2019)

I love my Dobermans, they are great when we are outside and are very protective but they stay in the house. I find it useful that anybody that rides by gets to see them frequently and know they are there.


----------



## antharper (Aug 24, 2019)

I’ll agree with the rescues !


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2019)

Blue Heeler.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

Hound


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 24, 2019)

All the rescues ive had experiences just run to the corner, pee themselves, and tremor.
I would first get a wireless pet fence. Works great .


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 1, 2019)

I have a yellow lab that uses a wireless shock collar. He barks at everyone that pulls up but, doesn't bite. Be careful if you get one. I had have my other yellow lab put to sleep this morning. 12 years old. Been crying buckets for the last few hours like a little girl. Dang good dogs whether they are retrieving ducks or just a good ol family dog


----------



## cwb (Sep 22, 2019)

I 2nd the Blue Heeler,best dog I ever owned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2019)

Everyone has a favorite breed for this or that purpose. Personally, I believe it depends on the individual dog itself, and possibly the individual that belongs to it. 

With that being said, growing up we had a cocker poo when we were kids, smartest, most protective, yet easiest going Family dog I've ever seen. She went blind and most people couldn't even tell if we didn't mention it. Still wandered around the yard and house as if she could see.


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 24, 2019)

I have 3 , a blue heeler a blue pit and a bmc, the heeler and pit keep all the other dogs and critters run off and will keep visitors in the truck till I get outside, the bmc will catch anything that makes it past the first 2


----------



## blakely (Sep 24, 2019)

Feist. Got one from someone on here several years ago. He's the best dog I've ever had. Barks when someone pulls up but is friendly. When it comes to other animals, he's protective of the wife and boys but he's very protective of me. He'll kill any varmint that comes into the yard, from chipmunks  to cats and coons. He's getting old now so if I get another dog, I hope it'll be half the dog he is.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 25, 2019)

Ideal scenario would be to have 2 acres around the house fenced 6 ft high 1 ft deep. With a male blood hound and male German Shepard. Raised together since birth.

If only one dog. 
Golden retrievers are great for family but will welcome the mail man in while your not home.
Labs are decent dogs, non intimidating in my opinion.
Pitbulls look intimidating but are unpredictable. I can not stand this breed.
American bulldogs are dumber then a bag of rocks. But would kill any porkipine that came into the yard.
Hounds are going to follow there nose. Do not take it personally.
Most loyal, loving, and intelligent dog I ever met was a rescued female lab/chow mix.
I vote female German Shepard.
I have heard good things about king Shepard's.
I hope this helps.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 30, 2019)

Good thread


----------



## fishunt (Oct 2, 2019)

Catahoula


----------

